# Man asking for fashion advice......



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Quick question. I have a couple shirts that I cannot figure out what shorts would work. One is what I call a button V neck, charcoal gray tee, the other is a crew tee that is black on the top and like an army green on the bottom. 

Here lately, I don't go out or anything, but I like to try to dress reasonably. When warm, I typically would either wear black mesh athletic shorts, or tighter cargo type shorts. I have been pretty resistant to pattern shorts as they seem to really limit their use. 


I might mention that when warm, I would either be wearing athletic shoes or flip flops. I am sure that is not the preppy norm on the coasts, but pretty common in the midwest. I only mention because I probably won't buy boat shoes, Perrys, etc, etc. That just isn't me. 


IMO, the V neck tees are a little more dressy so I typically would not even wear one unless I was wearing jeans. The other tee I would commonly just wear with my black athletic shorts but I would like to find another, more appropriate short.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Ew to black mesh athletic shorts unless you are working out or playing actively. Yay for cargo shorts. I am struggling to think of a brand of casual, athleticy "sandal" that would work great. It will pop into my head when I least expect it and post back. GOOD flip flops are good. 

Done any internet searching for images that appeal to you?

Good luck!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Stop wearing athletic shorts as casual wear! Also in my opinion V neck t-shirts look terrible, I personally won't wear them. Cargo shorts or similar shorts with an untucked collared short is really a great and practical way to dress, you can go about anywhere or do anything. I also never wear tennis shoes casually, I don't like the look, I usually wear hikers or sandles casually, or a loafer if I'm trying to dress a bit better. 

I must warn you to consider the source before taking my fashion advise, my daughter says I dress like I work at the zoo! lol


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My standard uniform for the summer is Cargo shorts, sandals (I particularly like ones from athletic shoe manufacturers, very light), and a short sleeved T or Henley. I figure I laboured in the salt mines for forty years, and since it is now my own shop, I can set dress code. Of course, most accounting firms require a jacket and tie. NFW. Sorry, that was the first thing that went. Nice slacks or clean jeans, nice top, nice shoes. Women can wear tights if they want. Summer, shorts are permitted. As long as you are clean and presentable, a jacket and tie are so restricting, and to me represent a "button-down" mindset.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Things like this make it fun when dating a new guy who has been a bachelor for awhile. I get to play dress up with him! Many of them will seek input from me on clothes. Just because I think most guys don’t spend a lot of time looking at and trying on and thinking about clothes. So when they go to buy something, it’s overwhelming. So then they avoid shopping and soon it’s been years since they have bought new clothes.

I love it if they ask me! If they don’t, I don’t offer any words other than to state a preference like which shirt tonight, this or that.

I’m sorry I don’t have any specific advice for you on this one. I would say go buy a pair of shorts that works with both shirts. Or buy several pair, bring them home, try them with the shirts, return the ones that don’t work.

Shopping takes a lot of time. If you don’t enjoy it, it feels like a horrible chore. If you do like it, it feels exhilarating.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Find a good men's store that caters to only men and have them teach you how to dress. Tell them what you are looking for and they will put together outfits for you to yea or nay. They'll also tell you what works for your body type and coloring. You will then have an idea of what goes with what and in the future buy from a cheaper place.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Agree. Also looking at ads. Just scrolling through. 

Personally I love cargo shorts and a nice T-shirt on my guy. 

Mesh shorts shouldn’t leave the gym or basketball court.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Bdu pants or shorts with green, black, gray, brown or matching t-shirt is always stylish.

Or blue Jeans and gray shirts as well. >


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I attached a pic of the, what I call a button V tee. I have a couple variants of this style and they just look good on me. I am NOT a fan of the traditional V neck or a loose fitting neck but the button neck seems to work. 


I do realize this shirt has a little more "dress" to it to where I probably would not try to couple it with running shoes. Confusing look. I would likely wear this if I was going to a birthday or something and just wear my jeans and boots with it. 

Regarding sandals, this was a BIG struggle with my ex because I am not a fan of footwear that cripple me. Meaning you cannot run in sandals and you are MUCH more likely to end up with a foot injury. This actually became CASE AND POINT at an event last year where the girls were casually making jokes about my running shoes while everyone else was wearing flip flips at a large camping event. I warned her there are hazards everywhere. It wasn't 2hrs later and one of them had cut their foot pretty bad stepping on a a tent stake driven in the ground. 


Anywho....... I have one pair of over priced Reefs that I did not buy. It was a battle because I my criteria was "covered toe, and heel strap so I can run if needed"..... The only options there are "dad sandals" and are NOT an 'in' look right now. 


With the shirt pictured, I can only see like a jean short (which I don't wear any more) or black shorts. I have some gray cargos that the girls love because they are tighter around my azz, but the color does not seem to work with most shirts.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Anything would look good with those biceps.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

red oak said:


> Bdu pants or shorts with green, black, gray, brown or matching t-shirt is always stylish.
> 
> Or blue Jeans and gray shirts as well. >


NO cammo. Just say NO.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

bobsmith said:


> I attached a pic of the, what I call a button V tee. I have a couple variants of this style and they just look good on me. I am NOT a fan of the traditional V neck or a loose fitting neck but the button neck seems to work.


LOVE the tee. (Love the bod too.)


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> NO cammo. Just say NO.


LOL. Camo, a full beard most of the year, and picking plants to eat is why my wife and so many others call me mountain man. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

red oak said:


> LOL. Camo, a full beard most of the year, and picking plants to eat is why my wife and so many others call me mountain man. :laugh::laugh:


Just Say No to Camo!


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> Just Say No to Camo!


I will when we get time to finish enough buckskin for a couple sets of clothes. >


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I still can't remember the name of the freaking sandals, and it is killing me since they sounds like they would fill some of your requirements. They have closed toes. They are more like shoes with comfy straps. I'm kicking myself.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> I still can't remember the name of the freaking sandals, and it is killing me since they sounds like they would fill some of your requirements. They have closed toes. They are more like shoes with comfy straps. I'm kicking myself.


Fisherman sandals?


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Why can’t you wear that shirt with beige cargo shorts? Beige and grey work together. 

I love cargo shorts on men. A couple of years ago my husband kept hearing they were “out” and for old men. We picked up some fancier flat front shorts which are nice but I still think he looks hotter in the cargos. 

My husband is on a shoe kick and while I think they are ridiculously expensive, these Ugg sneakers are his new favorite thing. I have to admit they are pretty sweet. He can wear them to work or be chased by a bear in the woods while looking good. 

https://www.ugg.com/view-all/hepner...30_color=MTL#start=23&cgid=men-shoes-sneakers


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Bluesclues said:


> Why can’t you wear that shirt with beige cargo shorts? Beige and grey work together.
> 
> I love cargo shorts on men. A couple of years ago my husband kept hearing they were “out” and for old men. We picked up some fancier flat front shorts which are nice but I still think he looks hotter in the cargos.
> 
> ...


Those are nice looking.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

We live at the coast so shorts, t-shirts, and flip flops are a must.

My husband is in his 40's and he likes brands like RVCA, Billabong, Volcom, etc. They fit better than Docks, Levi's, etc. 

You can wear any shirt with a pair of khaki shorts and a nice pair of flip flops. 

My husband likes to shop at Macy's but he waits until clothes are on clearance. Right now shorts are expensive because it's getting warm. We shop off season to get the deals.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Skechers Go Walk shoes, jeans, and t-shirts in primary colours.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Khaki cargo shorts used to be my go-to for years. Going off advice from some women, I guess I wore my clothes too baggy so I have refined my wardrobe a bit and wear more fitted clothes. I was told I would be an idiot not to wear more form fitting shorts due to my assets so I guess I try to find more form fitting shorts. 

Regarding color, I guess I cannot see how a darker khaki brown short works with a gray shirt? I will admit I used khaki exclusively because it was versatile with colors, but gray? 

Regarding footwear, I might suck it up and wear flippy floppies for some things just to fit in, but it would be nice to get some that actually have some thickness and decent sole to them. My Reefs are just a joke and I can barely walk on my rock driveways without pain. 



Oh, and that gray shirt I pictured? I only 'thought' I ordered that. I was checking that order and realized the place is a total scam so luckily I was never even charged. I am now looking for even more ideas of where I can find a shirt like that? Of all places, a couple shirts I have and really like are from good old Wally, but selection is more than spotty.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

If you are going to wear sandals, Wear Chacos.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> If you are going to wear sandals, Wear Chacos.


Because tire treads are so attractive.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, I am pretty sure I would get a friendly beating for wearing those.


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

Cargo shorts, a cotton shirt (outdoorsy or button down) and sporty sandals will look casual but not tacky..


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Find a good men's store that caters to only men and have them teach you how to dress. Tell them what you are looking for and they will put together outfits for you to yea or nay. They'll also tell you what works for your body type and coloring. You will then have an idea of what goes with what and in the future buy from a cheaper place.


I had the benefit of a bachelor uncle who showed me how to dress. When I clean up, I clean up nice. Still have some taste in suits. Currently, suits are slimmer, no pleats, double vent on the jacket. I liked Italian cuts from a decade ago much better. They'll be back.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Brutal


----------

